# DS #2153: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates (Europe)



## JPH (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3048^^


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 18, 2008)

w00t sir...


----------



## Alerek (Mar 18, 2008)

I bet MSOD is here too...any confirmation?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 18, 2008)

So.. it also has the Moogle of Death?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 18, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> I bet MSOD is here too...any confirmation?



Probably, but seeing how the DSTT team and the R4 team have already adressed this issue, it's a matter of time before the big teams (SuperCard, EZ, etc.) solve it too. Nothing to worry, IMO.

PS: I like this cover more than the US one


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 18, 2008)

The European boxart looks so much better than the American version IMO


----------



## JPH (Mar 18, 2008)

Came out just as the R4 fix did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Screenshots:



Spoiler


----------



## Alerek (Mar 18, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> PS: I like this cover more than the US one



Agreed.

My only problem is I have nothing but m3 cards


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, and... BTW... Does this version have any difference with the USA one? The latter had a Spanish translation, but is the one here better? Or does the voice acting match the language chosen for text display?


----------



## sylver78 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow first time I see a FF european release so close after the US one ...
Great thing


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2008)

I guess everything will work fine now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because the EUROPEAN Version has just added the new languages,nothing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So...we can be happy that R4 (and others xD) are so great when they fixxed it


----------



## thegame16 (Mar 18, 2008)

great day ! My new supercard came today (with 8 Gigabyte stick!) and now the european Release of FFCH: RoF


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2008)

Does Supercard CF need an update for this to work? I haven't heard about the game being tested on it.


----------



## Elrogos (Mar 18, 2008)

MoD still there, confirmed on G6 Lite.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 18, 2008)

come again? how come this was released so fast? i thought the UK version would take 6 months +


----------



## Falco20019 (Mar 18, 2008)

@jalaneme: Original RLS-Date for Germany is the 21.3.
Maybe Cracker will create an working IPS-File for the European too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would love it


----------



## Noobix (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool...time to dig out the "good old trusty" R4!!!


----------



## Social0 (Mar 18, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> come again? how come this was released so fast? i thought the UK version would take 6 months +



no 10 days


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 18, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> come again? how come this was released so fast? i thought the UK version would take 6 months +



Somehow, you've been misinformed/living under a rock/out of touch with gaming news/politically correct verion of "you're stupid". Square-* have stated that they are now aiming for worldwide releases.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 18, 2008)

This game (not to start a flame war or anything) simply looks horrible. I will try it but it just looks really bad.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Mar 18, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> This game (not to start a flame war or anything) simply looks horrible. I will try it but it just looks really bad.


Don't try it nobody told you to.


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 18, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> This game (not to start a flame war or anything) simply looks horrible. I will try it but it just looks really bad.



Looks aren't everything.  It's kinda fun.  Not my cup of tea, but not deadfully awful either.


----------



## Exort (Mar 18, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Does Supercard CF need an update for this to work? I haven't heard about the game being tested on it.




The new firmware for all Slot 2 Supercards (as well as the DS One) was released earlier today. It fixes the MoD problem : http://eng.supercard.cn/download/cf_v185.rar


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 18, 2008)

i know why salamantis said so...
Where i live ie.) Tanzania - almost all ppl hate this game only around 3 ppl like it and i mean me and my 2 friends... it's more of a specific gamer game


----------



## blaze87 (Mar 18, 2008)

The release is only multi 4, there isn't italian translation


----------



## putifreak (Mar 18, 2008)

I have got a R4 with Firmware 1.17(Mod fix for the US version)  and I played the clean EU Rom. 
But then the MoD appeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I will try crackers patch. Maybe it works.


----------



## Minox (Mar 18, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> I have got a R4 with Firmware 1.17(Mod fix for the US version)  and I played the clean EU Rom.
> But then the MoD appeared
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could simply play the US rom...


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 18, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> I have got a R4 with Firmware 1.17(Mod fix for the US version)  and I played the clean EU Rom.
> But then the MoD appeared
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, crap... I had even undubbed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to get my hands on the US ROM once again, undub it and replace the one on my card with it. Being a pirate is harrrrrd


----------



## Minox (Mar 18, 2008)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> putifreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dubbed rom has so bad voiceacting, prefer undubbed


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn, usually I wait for the Euro release to give me time to finish all my other games.
No choice now lol.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2008)

Elrogos said:
			
		

> MoD still there, confirmed on G6 Lite.




Unfortunately on mine,too...(R4 1.17)


----------



## Dominator (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah confirmed MOD  on R4 If cracker can converte Ar cod Or ips patch it would be great! lol


----------



## Vietstylzz (Mar 18, 2008)

i try this game with R4 , but i can play only 15 min , is it normal?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2008)

Vietstylzz said:
			
		

> i try this game with R4 , but i can play only 15 min , is it normal?



5 minutes more and you´ll get a hearty greed with "Thank you for playing!!" xD
Hmm...Guess we just can wait for another update by the R4 team


----------



## Minox (Mar 18, 2008)

Vietstylzz said:
			
		

> i try this game with R4 , but i can play only 15 min , is it normal?


Try using the US rom instead of the European rom.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2008)

btw...You should update your Reviews... (for e.g.: on R4[With the RomTrimmer 2 Download-Play works perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




])


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 18, 2008)

lol.. looks like the fix in the firmware is very game specific.. anyway, now they know how to fix the problem, a new firmware should be out tomorrow


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> lol.. looks like the fix in the firmware is very game specific.. anyway, now they know how to fix the problem, a new firmware should be out tomorrow




I don´t know why,but you make me feel happy


----------



## putifreak (Mar 18, 2008)

I tried crackers patch for the US version with the EU version and it works!
(I played the game for 35 minutes , no MoD)


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 18, 2008)

The bytes crackers patch works on are the same in USA and EUR so it will work fine.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 19, 2008)

My ultimate mission is now buying this game ...


----------



## beautifulbeast (Mar 19, 2008)

Best action game. Ever.
Anyway, does anyone know a site where I can download the instruction booklet or a good tutorial about crafting weapons and stuff? It looks like the game features a very deep crafting system and I feel like I'm missing something important.
Also, how do you customize the look of the characters you create (not the ones of the history mode) hair, eyes, skin color...


----------



## Vietstylzz (Mar 19, 2008)

well , i download R4 1.17 , but i still have the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , after i kill the first boss , he says " Thanks for playing " , ='( , anyone know what's happen??


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## beautifulbeast (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanubis said:
			
		

> beautifulbeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I found this wallpaper at the Japanese official site where they show characters with different eye and hair color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Notice the blue haired Clavat in the first row and the Selkie with green hair in the third one.


----------



## RealApprentice (Mar 19, 2008)

Vietstylzz said:
			
		

> well , i download R4 1.17 , but i still have the same problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That answers my question. Was wondering if the people at r4ds realy looked into this to find the bug (protection) or simply fixed it for a certain game. Looks like they just fixed the game and not even in a smart way as crackers patch seems to work on both us and eu version. But still im happy with my r4ds   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am not worried think FFCC is a game worth buying and maybe buy a nice guide too


----------



## Nio (Mar 19, 2008)

So what do I need to do to play this with R4DS?


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Kwev (Mar 20, 2008)

For whose who are interested :

Use your US-FFCC Save File with your European FFCC Roms and... It works ! I was affraid of restart the game to the very beginning, but now I will be able to keep my stuff in a NewGame++ in French. ^^

(Patch for the MoD also working.)


----------



## beautifulbeast (Mar 20, 2008)

*@Thanubis:* Thanks. I knew it had to be someone in Tabena Te Ra, but couldn't find them.

This game never ceases to amaze me with it's depth: I'm still trying to figure out how added elements work when ordering weapong (petite ruby, petite amethyst, etc..) and this morning while I was practicing some alchemy with Metth suddenly red stars appear in my cauldron as I stir like I've entered some kind of special mode but I didn't get any special item because I didn't know what to do with it. Any clue?


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes finally a Fantasy game you can buy as a keeper... or you are just a stealer... and you will complain for  next coming crap... your choice ;-)


----------



## Thanubis (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 21, 2008)

OK, I'm stuck.



Spoiler



In the old town. I'm in need of a fire magicite to active a switch, but I don't have any. The thing is, I'm stuck between two maps: in one, I need the magicite to activate a switch that makes an elevator go up and down, so I can't exit the room from there, but, if I backtrack to the previous room, I find myself confined to a single "island" sourrounded by water, because I got there jumping from platform to platform... but now, they are deactivated. I've tried killing some enemies, but none of them drop magicites. What can I do?


----------



## KnightmareInDrea (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this sounds newbish but I'm looking for a fix for the EUR version.

Cracker's USRCHEAT.DAT with the "test" cheat worked perfectly for the US version (you just needed to turn it off to go shopping).
The EU version just came out, and most of my friends will have it soon, but since Squeenix are awkward the US and EU versions can't multiplay with each other.
I'm looking to get the EU version working (the save files are totally transferable so that's fine).

R4 1.17 doesn't work, and my own attempts to manually enter Crackers AR code into the EU version have failed miserably.

So I'm looking for either a confirmed EU fix, or ideally, an updated USRCHEAT.dat from Cracker that includes the EU version (since I've had two multiplayer "Communication errors" since installing 1.17, but no problem with the Cracker cheat, although that may be pure co-incidence).


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 22, 2008)

Like I said to you in the other thread, why don't you just download the US version, and patch it?

There are even places to download it pre-patched from.


----------



## Atrocis (Mar 22, 2008)

Perhaps because there are even Places with a patched EU Version?


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 22, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Like I said to you in the other thread, why don't you just download the US version, and patch it?



I'm assuming that in spite of their default US flag they want to play the game in French, Jorman or Italian.


----------



## KnightmareInDrea (Mar 22, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that in spite of their default US flag they want to play the game in French, Jorman or Italian.



No I just want to be able to multiplay with other people using the EU version.


----------



## CreX (Apr 10, 2008)

beautifulbeast said:
			
		

> Best action game. Ever.Nice to hear! I have high espectations from this one. Co-op mode?
> 
> QUOTE(Thanubis @ Mar 19 2008, 06:47 PM) The only place you'll find anything close to that is GameFAQs (LOL)....


Why does everyone dislike Gamefaqs so much? I know they got up with Gamespot, which I sure dislike. But gamefaqs still has some great documents.


----------



## Linkas (Apr 16, 2008)

I love european cover (L) !
This game is a HIT !


----------

